#ubuntu-dk 2011-07-21
<Ubuntubruger8> Hallo? Danish?
<Ubuntubruger8> Hallo? Er der jer nu?
<Ubuntubruger1> Hej Ubuntu Danmark support.  Jeg har opdate ny 11.04 til min computer, (10.10 og opdate til 11.04) SÃ¥ opdate install, bagefter genstart .  Sket kom:  Ini udevtrigger main process (487) terminated with status 1 Ini udevtrigger post-stop process (501) terminated with status 1 Ini udevtrigger mail process (485) killed by TERM signal The disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present Continue to wait; or Press S to skip mount
<Ubuntubruger1> HALO?
<Ubuntubruger1> Hallo?
<Ubuntubruger1> Hallo?
#ubuntu-dk 2011-07-22
<kristian-aalborg> godaw
<kristian-aalborg> http://lwww.linuxin.dk/node/14428
<kristian-aalborg> planlægger at bygge et system a la dette
#ubuntu-dk 2011-07-23
<kristian-aalborg> hej
<kristian-aalborg> hvem kommer til hackerspace i Aarhus?
<kasperd> Hvis jeg gerne vil dual-boote mellem Lucid og Natty, hvordan forhindrer jeg så at de overskriver hinandens entries i grub konfigurationen?
<kristian-aalborg> jeg skal til at bygge mediecenter... hvis nogen har lyst til at kommentere på mit setup, er de velkomne: http://pastebin.com/VsrXpjS9
<curentus> hej jeg er forholdsvis ny til at bruge Ubuntu, er der nogen der lige kan sige mig hvilken kommando ipconfig svarer til i Terminal???
<[dmp]> curentus: ifconfig
<[dmp]> curentus: eller: "ip a"
<curentus> Nice tak kunne se min egen interne ip, men kunne ikke se min routers interne ip, ved du hvordan man kan se den?
<Barnabas> curentus, det er vel den ip der udgør standard gateway på din pc ?
<curentus> jo jo, men der er både en intern og ekstern.
<Barnabas> obviously
<Barnabas> :-)
<Barnabas> ellers var det ikke en router :-)
<curentus> hehe
<Barnabas> din eksterne ip kan du se på en side som www.whatismyip.com
<Barnabas> eks
<curentus> ja, det er fordi jeg har forwarded port 80 så når jeg skriver den eksterne kommer jeg direkte til min hjemmeside, men vil gerne kunne logge på min router, gennem dennes ip.
<Barnabas> så kan du sikkert i din router angive en anden port end lige port 80
<Barnabas> til adm interfacet
<Barnabas> men sørg for at beskytte dette adm interface ordentligt, eks kan du sikkert få det til at køre over https
<Barnabas> så du vil dermed kunne gå på din routers adm interface med https://<public ip>:<adm port>
<curentus> hmm ok, men fandt lige den interne ip på routeren ved et tilfælde :-)
<Barnabas> åbn en terminal
<Barnabas> og skrive
<Barnabas> route
<Barnabas> der er en entry, der hedder default
<Barnabas> eller
<Barnabas> route -n
<Barnabas> så laver den ikke name resolution på de IP'er den slår op
<curentus> ja det var den virkede tak :-)
#ubuntu-dk 2011-07-24
<ole> oz3tl er du her ?
<ole> Spørgsmål  er der en eller anden der ligger inde med idea #14431 fra brainstorm ?
<ole> er her overhovedet nogle vågne her ??
<ole> jeg har skam megen tålmod, men hvor længe ??
<MikeDK> ole, ?
<MikeDK> hvad er det for en idea
<MikeDK> aaaah den med Hello world
<ole> hov sada der var et svar  hej
<ole> kristian davs  kender du noget til det program ?
<ole> mike dk ja ole alias oz6oh i ballerup
<ole> jeg var optaget af en telefon derfor kom jeg ikke med tilbagemelding
<ole> MikeDK jeg bor i ballerup
<MikeDK> eehmm okay
<ole> MikeDK  hvorfor skriver du aaaah ?
<MikeDK> ja den brainstorm idea du smed
<MikeDK> men den er jo gammel, den er helt tilbage fra 2008
<ole> jeg savner lige netop den grafiske begyndelse  Jeps men jeg har desværre smidt sourcen væk
<ole> jeg troede jeg havde den, men en 40 fejl må ha slettet den æv
<ole> MikeDK  det er for at have noget at starte med rent grfisk
<ole> MikeDK kører her ubuntu 10.10 med stor glæde
<MikeDK> var vel ikke eclipse du havde installeret?
<MikeDK> eller anjuta
<ole> MikeDK  selv om den er gammel kan den vel nok bruges. Jeg har da brugt min kone i over 35 år hi hi
<MikeDK> heh
<ole> MikeDK ja men de programmer kan jeg ikke hitte ud af  Jeg er 75
<ole> MikeDK ved bare at brainstorms program kunne compileres i GCC
<ole> eclipse kan jeg ikke hitte ud af
<ole> Jeg har som den eneste radioamatør i Danmark fået svxlink til at køre
<ole> Hvis der er een eller anden der ved noget om grafisk programmering med GCC vil jeg juble
<ole> Har prøvet glade men det hjalp intet
<ole> MikeDK du startede med ole ?  hvorfor
<MikeDK> tja, for at du ka se at det er dig jeg skriver til
<ole> OK det var da godt nok det tænkte jeg ikke på da der faktisk er ret dødt på kanaljen
<ole> MikeDK er du radioamatør ?
<MikeDK> nej, men kender en som er, oz3tl Torben Larsen
<MikeDK> og oz8aaz
<ole> Ja ham har jeg forsøgt at ringe til men intet svar  kender dem begge to
<MikeDK> hvem har du forsøgt?
<ole> 3tl
<MikeDK> ringe til?, hvad vil du ham da?
<ole> Måske kan han hjælpe mig med mit grafiske problem
<ole> MikeDK  en eller anden må da vide lidt om programmering. Har selv lavet flre gode c programmer med styring af paralleporte
<ole> MikeDK  hvilken linux bruger du ?
<MikeDK> oz3tl plejer at bruge pascal så hut jeg visker
<MikeDK> jeg bruger ubuntu
<MikeDK> derfor er jeg på denne kanal
<ole> 10.10 eller 1104 ?
<ole> har besvær med 11.04
<MikeDK> faktisk har jeg lige installeret 11.04 her til morgen på min thinkpad edge13
<ole> MikeDK  ja det er jo osse derfor jeg dukkede op her
<MikeDK> men bruger osse 10.04 og 10.10
<ole> MikeDK  jeg var nok for hurtig da jeg started 11.04  nu skulle fejlene være rettet i den
<ole> Kender du Frank Damgård ?
<ole> MikeDK  man kalder ham osse for hurtigsnakkeren
<ole> MikeDK en meget hjælpsom ubuntumand, men uhyre svær at følge når han forklarer
<MikeDK> nope ham kender jeg ikke
<ole> MikeDK  ok han var hos Unix i mange år
<MikeDK> k
<ole> MikeDK smutter lidt og forsøger mig lidt med den grafik. Ikke let    hej
<MikeDK> ha en god Søndag i hvert tilfældet
<ole> I lige måde  regn regn regn og atter regn
<MikeDK> ja det samme her på Østerbro
<ole> ballerup her hej
<ole> Jeg søger souce fra Idea #14431  der lå på brainstorm
<ole> source undskyld
<ole> er der nogen her der kende grafikprogrammering med gcc ?
<askhl> hvorfor skulle gcc have noget særligt med grafikprogrammering at gøre?
<askhl> Mener du ikke et udviklingsmiljø el. lign.?
<lars_t_h> ole, du kan bruge OpenGL til grafik programmering, men det har ikke noget at gøre med GCC, der bare er en C compiler. Hvis du ikke vil programmere grafik, så kan du kigge på Blender, GIMP, og Inkscape til henholdsvis 3D rendering, rastergrafik, og vektorgrafik
<ole_oz6oh> test
<ole_oz6oh> er der nogen der ligger inde med Idea #14431 fra brainstorm ? et grafisk hello world program ??
<ole_oz6oh> askl hej fordi jeg husker det kunne compileres med gcc
<ole_oz6oh> lars_t_h ja men jeg ved ikke nok om de andre programmer
<Ubuntubruger6> Hej jeg kan ikke oprette mig som bruger til forum
<Kvik-Sverige> Ubuntubruger6, hvorfor ikke detr?
<Ubuntubruger6> kommer med fejl ikke jeg har tastet forkert .......viser det om lidt havde det står
<Ubuntubruger6> det kommer det her frem: [phpBB Debug] PHP Notice: in file /includes/functions_user.php on line 1340: call_user_func_array() expects parameter 1 to be a valid callback, function 'validate_username_phpbb' not found or invalid function name
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger6,  er det en nye brugerprofil ?
<Ubuntubruger6> ja
<pixiarvai> nu er jeg ikke så meget inde i kodningen i forum, men er det ikke en phpbb fejl vedr. fejl i brugernavn ?
<Ubuntubruger6> øøøh ved ikke liiige helt hvad du mener
<pixiarvai> 'validate_username_phpbb' not found or invalid function name
<Ubuntubruger6_> Hejsa! Jeg er ny her, og overvejer at downloade ubuntu. Men jeg skal høre om jeg kan få en feature, som når jeg starter computeren; får jeg en valg mulighed mellem Ubuntu og mit normale system windows 7?
<pixiarvai> hvad sker der hvis du prøver via dette link http://ubuntudanmark.dk/wp-login.php?redirect_to=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntudanmark.dk%2Fwp-admin%2Fupload.php&reauth=1
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger6, ja, du vil få en bootmenu hvor du kan vælge hvilken OS du vil starte op på
<Ubuntubruger6_> Og det vil jeg gøre selvom jeg bare gik ind og klikkede download nu?
<Ubuntubruger6_> Eller er der nogen ting jeg skal sætte op?
<pixiarvai> du skal download isofilen, brænde den ved laveste hastighed, og så kan du starte med at installere
<Ubuntubruger6> jeg kunne oprette mig og logge på
<Ubuntubruger6_> Brænde den?
<pixiarvai> ok, kunne du logge ind via det link
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger6_, brænde den på en cd
<Ubuntubruger6_> Javel ja.
<Ubuntubruger6_> Er det noget der kræver sin tid?
<Ubuntubruger6> det virker nu og tak for hjælpen :-)
<Ubuntubruger6_> Og hvor meget plads?
<pixiarvai> max 15 mininutter vil jeg tro at det tager at brænde
<pixiarvai> 700 mb
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger6,  virker det så hvis du bruger den normale http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/ucp.php?mode=login
<Ubuntubruger6_> Okay, men du anbefale at jeg tog backup på mit windows?
<Ubuntubruger6> ja er inde nu på forum
<pixiarvai> ja, backup er vigtigt, det er ikke sjovt hvis du får slettet alle data
<Ubuntubruger6_> Nej det er det ikke :-)
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger6,  ok, så var det måske noget med at forum lige skulle have dig med i systemet
<Ubuntubruger6_> Men nu spiller jeg en del online
<Ubuntubruger6_> Altså spil som counter og wow
<Ubuntubruger6_> Vil det nedsætte mine egenskaber at jeg lægger endnu et system på min pc
<pixiarvai> wow virker vist ret fint i ubuntu (under wine), counter strike virker så vidt jeg husker også
<Ubuntubruger6_> SÃ¥ du vil mene at jeg godt kan skifte over til windows og spille counter uden problemer?
<pixiarvai> nej, ubuntu og windows bør ligge på hver sin partition, så vil de begge virke optimalt ....... "over til windows " ? , jeg vil anbefale at du laver en dualboot i starten, så kan du altid starte windows op, og køre det som du plejer . men ubuntu kan sandsyndligvis godt kører de 2 nævnte spil
<Ubuntubruger6_> Hvad mener du med dualboot?
<Ubuntubruger6_> Arrgh jeg er med nu
<Ubuntubruger6_> Tak for hjælpen, min ven :-).
<pixiarvai> http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=97&Itemid=99 er om install
<Ubuntubruger6_> Vil jeg lige kiggge lidt på
<pixiarvai> http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=97&Itemid=99#6 viser den bootmenu som jeg nævnte vil komme i starten ved boot
<pixiarvai> metoden er beskrevet til 10.04 lts, men ud over en smule forskel på billederne, er selve metoden stadigt den samme
<Kvik-Sverige> i stedet for wine prøv med playonlinux
<pixiarvai> du kan også lige få denne her Brænding og diskkontrol (md5 hash kontrol) af Ubuntu cd´en.  ..... der er stort set alt man skal bruge vedr. brænding
<Kvik-Sverige> hvis de 2 spil virker i playonlinux skal du ike til og config wine, playonlinux køre på wine
<pixiarvai> er playonlinux i repo ?
<pixiarvai> http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=48:ubuntu-trin-for-trin-guide&catid=36:ubuntu-guide&Itemid=57 er om alt det vigtige lige efter en install, så virker alt det normale som folk skal bruge
<Kvik-Sverige> ja
<Kvik-Sverige> det er i software center
<pixiarvai> ok
<Ubuntubruger4> Hej. jeg har lige hente Ubuntu. Jeg har et problem med når jeg afspiller musik fra YouTube, er det enormt dårlig og lav kvalitet? Er det noget der kan rettes op på?
<kristian-aalborg> hej Ubuntubruger4
<kristian-aalborg> hmm
<Ubuntubruger4> Yeah :-)?
<kristian-aalborg> prøv at ændre youtube til html5
<Ubuntubruger4> Hvor gør jeg det henne?
<kristian-aalborg> http://www.youtube.com/html5
<kristian-aalborg> og så klikker du på join
<Ubuntubruger4> SÅdan
<Ubuntubruger4> Skulle det så være bedre?
<Ubuntubruger4> Det ikke just blevet bedre
<kristian-aalborg> prøv at genstarte din browser
<kristian-aalborg> hej Ubuntubruger9
<Ubuntubruger9> Det hjælp desværre ikke :((.
<kristian-aalborg> øv
<kristian-aalborg> er det kun lyden den er gal med?
<Ubuntubruger9> Meget, er ellers meget inponeret af alle de features.
<Ubuntubruger9> Ja det er kun lyden
<kristian-aalborg> er dit system fuldt opdateret?
<Ubuntubruger9> Hvad kan jeg ellers forsøge?
<kristian-aalborg> prøv at åbne en terminal
<kristian-aalborg> vi opdaterer lige dit system engang
<Ubuntubruger9> Jeg har lige hentet ubuntu
<Ubuntubruger9> Hvor finder jeg terminal?
<pixiarvai> kommer an på hvad du kører med, billede 1 eller 2 i denne guid ? http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=48&Itemid=57
<Ubuntubruger9> billed 2
<pixiarvai> programmer>tilbehør>terminal
<Ubuntubruger9> sådan
<Ubuntubruger9> jeg er der
<kristian-aalborg> prøv at skrive sudo aptitude update
<kristian-aalborg> og så sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<kristian-aalborg> måske er det bare din browser/flash der skal opdateres
<Ubuntubruger9> så spørger den om sudo password=
<Ubuntubruger9> er det bare mit password til pc?
<kristian-aalborg> ja
<pixiarvai> ahhh ja, og så har vi den nemme : Ctrl+Alt+t
<Ubuntubruger9> det fungere
<Ubuntubruger9> ikke
<Ubuntubruger9> den siger unknow command.
<Ubuntubruger9> Eller command not found
<pixiarvai> sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<pixiarvai> fyr den af ^
<Ubuntubruger9> så nu laver den en massse ting
<Ubuntubruger9> Den er done nu
<pixiarvai> fint, et skridt i den rigtige retning :)
<pixiarvai> hvad siger youtube nu
<Ubuntubruger9> STadig ikke bedre :(..
<pixiarvai> hmm
<pixiarvai> er det en ældre pc ?
<Ubuntubruger9> Nej den er godt og vel 3 måneder gammel :D.
<pixiarvai> dybt forældet, send den til mig hehe
<Ubuntubruger9> :D.
<pixiarvai> er det så en 32 eller 64 bit du har installeret ?
<Ubuntubruger9> Ej det er en meget fin bærbar gaming pc, til 8500.
<Ubuntubruger9> Det er 64.
<pixiarvai> jeg er nemlig på en "beta" flash, det virker ok her
<Ubuntubruger9> Har lydkort fra en dansk udbyder "Dynaudio".
<pixiarvai> ok, kender det ikke
<Ubuntubruger9> Nej, tænkte jeg nok.
<pixiarvai> virker lyden ellers i feks mediaplayere ?
<Ubuntubruger9> Har jeg ikke forsøgt.
<Ubuntubruger9> Der er ikke noget at afspille.
<Ubuntubruger9> Har ingen musik
<pixiarvai> smid en cd i maskinen og se om det vil spille ... jeg er lidt ude efter at se om det er et problem direkte med flash, eller om det er driveren til lydkortet vi skal kigge efter
<Ubuntubruger9> Det virker heller ikke med en cd
<pixiarvai> ok, så tvivler jeg på at du har et flashproblem, det virker som lydkort/drivere
<Ubuntubruger9> Det er meget mærkeligt
<pixiarvai> er du med i vores forum ? , for så vil jeg forslå dig at spørge der
<Ubuntubruger9> For når jeg sætter mit headset til, fungere det upåklageligt.
<pixiarvai> hmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<pixiarvai> mystisk
<Ubuntubruger9> Meget
<Ubuntubruger9> Jeg prøver lige at genstarte og se om det virker på windows
<pixiarvai> så udagnen til dit headset virker, men andre udgange fejler ........... ja, prøv lige om det virker i windows, jeg bliver hængene på kanalen i mens
<ole_oz6oh> hej begge
<pixiarvai> hej
<ole_oz6oh> hej hugo
<Guest50104> Lagde i mærke til Python?
<pixiarvai> ?
<ole_oz6oh> najjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<Guest50104> hej Niels
<niels__> ddddddddddddddddddddddddd
<niels__> død11111111111111111111111111111111
<ole_oz6oh> davs dddddddddddddddddddddddd
<niels__> Hvad laver du med ubuntu payton++++?????????????????????????Hugo
<gryffe> davs niels og hugo
<niels__> Ole og Hugo, ,hvordan går det hos jer?????????????????????????
<Guest50104> mente du Panton
<Tpp> Hej Ole
<Ubuntubruger5> Har nu prøvet med windows, og der køre det som det plejer.
<Guest50104> det virker ikke
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger5, lspci
<pixiarvai> hvad siger den ?
<OZ6T> NU VIRKER DET
<ole> fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<parvus> Hej!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Ubuntubruger5> Det virker fint nu
<Ubuntubruger5> eller det gør det ikke.
<Ubuntubruger5> men skal nok lige selv prøve at finde ud af noget
<oz7t> ubuntubruger5   hvem er du ?
<pixiarvai> fyr lige lspci af
<Ubuntubruger5> i terminal?
<oz7t> pixiarvai  er det ment til oz7t ?
<pixiarvai> ja
<oz7t> hvorfor?
<pixiarvai> OZ7t   NEJ
<oz7t> pixi  hvorfor skal jeg prøve lspci?
<parvus> Ha,Ha,Ha,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<OZ6T> Hvor finder man noget om Python?
<pixiarvai> tag dog og se hvem jeg prøver at hjælpe !!!! , det kan vel ikke være svært at se at jeg skriver med Ubuntubruger5
<oz7t> pixi  exuse
<pixiarvai> :)
<OZ6T> pas på blodtrykket!
<Ubuntubruger5> Har prøvet at skrive det nu
<pixiarvai> giver den ikke en liste med dine specs ?
<Ubuntubruger5> JO
<Ubuntubruger5> Jo :-).
<pixiarvai> super, linjen hvor dit lydkort er med er det som vi skal bruge, kan du selv finde det frem, eller skal jeg sortere det ?
<Ubuntubruger5> Øhh, jeg tror bare jeg lader dig om at sortere
<pixiarvai> ok, smid hele resultatet op på http://paste.ubuntu.com/ og giv mig linket (så spammer vi ikke kanalen)
<Ubuntubruger5> Har det her
<Ubuntubruger5> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel corpration 5 series/3400 chipset high definition audio (rev 6)
<pixiarvai> ok, så specielt er intel jo ikke, jeg frygtede et eller andet helt nyt hehe
<Ubuntubruger5> :-).
<pixiarvai> er du med i forum ? , hvis ja, så tror jeg at du skal prøve at stille det SP i http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewforum.php?f=34 , og smid gerne det output af lspci med, samt at det både er fra cd og youtube problemet opstår .... så slipper du for at folk roder rundt med flash uden grund
<pixiarvai> det må være noget opsætning vi skal have fat på, men jeg kan ikke lige finde ud af hvad vi skal pille ved
<Ubuntubruger5> Kan jeg gøre i morgen, har ikke lige tid til det nu
<Ubuntubruger5> Skal lige have ordnet nogle ting.
<Ubuntubruger5> btw, kan jeg ikke installere steam client via Ubuntu?
<pixiarvai> med fare for at være dum nu .... hvad gør den pakke ?  :)
<Ubuntubruger5> Det er det spil som counter-strike osv gøre på
<Ubuntubruger5> Altså det er egentlig et kæmpe community
<Ubuntubruger5> https://steamcommunity.com/
<Ubuntubruger5> Problemet er bare jeg ikke kan åbne .msi filer.
<pixiarvai> ok, det kan du også spørge om i forum, det er lidt sådan efter princippet "ingen ved alt", og så er det en fordel at bruge forum, da der er mange flere som ser dine SP
<Ubuntubruger5> Okay, ellers mange tak for din hjælp! :-).
<pixiarvai> det var så lidt
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger5, er det dig som er highfielderN  ?
<Ubuntubruger5> Jep :-).
<pixiarvai> velkommen til forum :-)
<Ubuntubruger5> Tak, min ven :-)!
<pixiarvai> christian.arvai her
<Ubuntubruger5> Okay, så ved jeg det :-)!
<Ubuntubruger5> Er du med til at udvikle Ubuntu :-)?
<pixiarvai> nej, jeg er redaktør i forum, og så skriver jeg en del guides på dansk
<Ubuntubruger5> Christian, har fundet ud af at det skal igennem wine
<Ubuntubruger5> Kan du sende en guid til det?
<pixiarvai> http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=85&Itemid=91
<pixiarvai> det vigtige er "Højreklik på exe-filen, vælg Egenskaber->Rettigheder og marker i "Udførsel" Tillad kørsel af filen som et program." ... ellers kommer man ingen vegne
<kristian-aalborg> lol, min Youtube er også ringe nu
<kristian-aalborg> Ubuntubruger5, velkommen til
<Ubuntubruger5> Jeg har været her længe men tak :DD
<pixiarvai> ok, smid et link til den video som i mener ikke kører i lyden, så tester jeg den
<pixiarvai> og please .... ikke Justin Beiber   LOL
<Ubuntubruger5> JEg bliver nødt til at gå nu.
<pixiarvai> cu
<Ubuntubruger5> Men det er generalt alt hvad jeg afspiller uden headset
<pixiarvai> lydkort
<Ubuntubruger5> Det er bare mærkeligt det fungere på windows
<Ubuntubruger5> cu
#ubuntu-dk 2012-07-16
<otv>  
<Spage> ?spørgsmål  Min opdateringshåndtering insisterer på at ville opdatere noget openJDK java. Hvordan forhindre jeg det, da jeg bruger sun-java.
<lars_t_h> ?spørgsmål knas med forum på Ubuntudanmark.dk
<lars_t_h> 	
<lars_t_h> General Error
<lars_t_h> SQL ERROR [ mysqli ]
<lars_t_h> Connection refused [2002]
<lars_t_h> An sql error occurred while fetching this page. Please contact an administrator if this problem persists.
<lars_t_h> Er der nogen der ved hvornår vi kan tage vores VPS i brug?
<lars_t_h> Jeg har en lidt sjov ide der bare indebærer en del arbjede - og det er sådan noget som phpBB3 i maskinkode (oversat fra Ada 2005 kildekode) - det skulle gerne forøge hastigheden med minimum en faktor 40 (altså mindst 40x flere brugere), og også RAM forbrug burde være ret meget mindre.
<lars_t_h> forum kom on-line igen
<lars_t_h> hej laoshi :) forum har lige været nede ca 20 minutter
<Ubuntubruger3> Godaften, jeg er helt ny i ubuntu-verdenen og har en HP Mini 110 1160-SA netbook hvor det trådløse netværk ikke virker, firmware mangler siger den - Nogen som har en løsning til dette?
<Ubuntubruger3> Er her nogen online?
#ubuntu-dk 2012-07-17
<gaffa> Hej, jeg sidder med et 3G modem og en LAN forbindelse, men når jeg er forbundet til begge to kan jeg ikke slå DNS op. LAN forbindelsen går til en router og angiver routerens DNS i resolv.conf.  Jeg kan ikke få skidtet til at virke. Nogen idéer til hvad jeg kan gøre?
<lars_t_h> gaffa, hvis dns ikke virker er ip adresserne ikke i /etc/resolv.conf - der er en funktion der i C/C++ der kigger i netop den fil, og ændringer i resolv.conf tager straks effekt så snart filen er skrevet ned til filsystemet
<lars_t_h> du kan synce til harddisken med
<lars_t_h> sync
<lars_t_h> kommandoen i en termianl
<lars_t_h>  - udover det har jeg ikke nogen ide om hvad der er galt
<lars_t_h> Du kan i dit LAN som nødopsætning bruge en statisk IP adresse, og så sætte router IP adressen op også (med: route -n ...)
<lars_t_h> DNS sætter du så resolv.conf - husk at kyle DHCP klient ud af ubuntus installerede pakker, og at routers DHCP server ikke må uddelse den statsike IP adresse du bruger, eller får du ARP/RARP konflikter
<lars_t_h> nå, gaffa jeg har været oppe siden kl 4 om morgen, så jeg går offline nu, bye
<gaffa> Bruger Ubuntu også network-manager pakken som Debian?
<DanielSP> gaffa: Ja det gør den :)
<gaffa> Tak DanielSP :)
#ubuntu-dk 2012-07-18
<Ubuntubruger3> nogen der kan give en hånd med en USB installer?
<Ubuntubruger8> Godaften, er her nogen online?
<Ubuntubruger3> Jeg er her, men jeg er seriøst ikke god til det
#ubuntu-dk 2012-07-19
<Ubuntubruger6> ?spørgsmål
<Ubuntubruger6> hvordan formaterer jeg min computer med linux på?
<Ubuntubruger6> på nuværende tidspunkt er der installeret kubuntu, og når jeg er færdig ønsker jeg at samme computer skal være fuldstændig formateret og med ubuntu installeret?
<cromag> jeg tænker
<cromag> brænd en ubuntu cd, sæt den i, boot op og den vil sikkert spørge om du vil installere den "side om side" med den nuværende, men det kan du vælge at lade være med, og så have ubuntu som eneste system
<cromag> det er sådan jeg husker jeg har gjort det .
<Ubuntubruger6> kan det ikke gøres uden brug af disk? ... jeg har ingen diske i huset, og vil gerne have det ordnet uden. Man kan med de fleste windows pc'er, hvor der er lavet en partition med nogle recovery filer på, hvilket jeg gerne vil have.
<cromag> usb bør fint virke også
<Ubuntubruger6> hvor stor en usb?
<Ubuntubruger6> approx
<Ubuntubruger6> ... det må også gerne være xubuntu hvis det fylder mindre.
<cromag> jeg tror 1gb er nok.
<Ubuntubruger6> ok tak, jeg vil prøve.
<cromag> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/install-ubuntu-desktop
<cromag> læs den lige
<cromag> well
<cromag> der står ikke skide meget egentlig.
#ubuntu-dk 2013-07-15
<DYSW> Nu har jeg fået sat en pgp key op. Gav min public key ud, fik en krypteret besked, men nu har jeg ingen annelse om hvordan man skal læse den. programmet der laver nøgler ser ikke ud til at have noget at gøre med at åbne beskeder man får
<DYSW> nogen i ide om hvordan jeg kan læse de beskeder jeg får ind ?
#ubuntu-dk 2013-07-19
<ahf> k
#ubuntu-dk 2014-07-18
<BarnabasDK> hmm har en lappie der stadig er på 12.04.4, hvad er bedst: upgrade eller reinstall ?
<mads-> BarnabasDK: godt spørgsmål. Jeg ville nok bare tage en reinstall. Men upgrade er da bestemt også en mulighed
<BarnabasDK> mads-, jeg havde egentlig også besluttet mig for din løsning
<BarnabasDK> jeg synes der kunne være bedre migrerings muligheder mellem LTS releases
<BarnabasDK> måske var det i virkeligheden dem, der skulle være de primære releases
<mads-> BarnabasDK: det kan jeg godt være enig i.
#ubuntu-dk 2016-07-21
<Ubuntubruger5> "?spørgsmål" Hejsa
<Ubuntubruger5> Blev spurgt om jeg ville opgradere mit Unbuntu 14.04 til 15.10. Da så skærmen gik i sort efter lang tid...ca.50 min. slukkede jeg computere og ville starte op igen. Nu spørger den så om et login og password...derfra kan jeg ikke komme ind,da jeg ikke ved det ?? vh. Poul
#ubuntu-dk 2018-07-21
<AY-EROL> hej
<AY-EROL> hej
